# Who of you runs a pseronsl podcast?



## Blackster (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello guys,

how of you run a podcast? Preferably in music, music gear or music production but not limited to that. Please let me know because I'd like to check them out! 

Within the next few days I'll release my own podcast about composition, orchestration, and music business. However, it'll be in German as this is my mother's tongue.


----------

